# Only 1x and already did ADW launcher and hidden menu trick



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

As title states I already did the ADW launcher, Debug menu, CDMA mode, save then Hybrid mode save trick.

I have Showcase

Short version of what I think is the cause:

A. I tried to restore a nandroid backup of EH09 after RFS format, or while in EE25

OR

B. trying to back up CM7 with Odin maker app...(it would just do soft reset and quit) but didn't notice for sure if only 1x or not afterwards. but it may try to access files before it reset?

What I did: (Long and detailed) no need to read if you have an idea what is wrong!

How I got here. I went to CM7 and all was fine (didn't touch network settings) not sure when it stuck at 1x cause I had signal and received phone calls and could update apps though slowly 
did some backups before doing JT's V5 kernel then after V5 and Glitch, then after JT's V6 kernel. 
Then I tried to use the Odin Maker app to make an MD5 backup of my current setup but didn't work and kept doing soft reset (on two times I tried)

Didn't notice but 1x mode could have started here

Then I got the crazy idea that I wanted to try to restore my EH09 from the backup the ODIN maker app made so I put in Download mode, clicked repartition and tried to flash the md5 file...(it gave an error that the MD5 file was bad, so I don't think this is the problem because it never went through anything besides the "Checking MD5 file")

Next I Repartitioned and Odin to FULL ee25 then CWM red and did RFS formatter.
I may have tried to do a nandroid restore of my EH09 then...And got a boot loop

Then tried Full EE25 then CWM red, then Nandroid of my EH09. Boot loop

Then did Odin of Full EE25 with repartition, then CWM red, then Odin of EH09 and all worked except now I notice the 1x. still do Nandroid restore of EH09 and it worked (but still 1x)

Now is when I start trying to fix the 1x by going back to Odin EE25 Full. and reboot and let market update over wireless and download ADW launcher, create shortcut to Data (debug) and do the CMDA mode save, then Hybrid mode save. and still shows 1x...but *228 worked fine!

My wifes phone sitting there running EH09 shows 3g. so goes ahead and Odin to EH09 and then restore my nandroid of EH09 and phone appears all fine EXCEPT 1x. Let it sit over night thinking it may have been the 2am signal but no luck still 1x this morning. I'm back at FULL EE25 now. and will try ADW launcher trick AGAIN.

Ok any ideas please?

I'm learning...sorry but thanks for the help!

Justin T.

Thank you!


----------



## dandan86 (Jul 10, 2011)

Im reading but dont think you need to do adw launcher trick 
i believe it is only for phones stuck in roaming
you still have 1x so you still have data just not 3g data
i know after flashing some mtd ROMS i had to repatition the full ee25 build THEN just *228 from there
i think you are running into trouble flashing NAND backups
ive done this as well and flashed an mtd onto an rfs and all the vice versas
i could be wrong but i know this is what i did to fix my data

so i think you just need to repartition back to ee25 then *228 reestablish that connection then start over flashing eh09 then try a restore in CWM once on the same rom of the one you want to flash the NAND of


----------



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

dandan86 said:


> Im reading but dont think you need to do adw launcher trick
> i believe it is only for phones stuck in roaming
> you still have 1x so you still have data just not 3g data
> i know after flashing some mtd ROMS i had to repatition the full ee25 build THEN just *228 from there
> ...


You were right...just kept reflashing ee25, with repartition and then rfs formatter, in different orders and it finally came back...not sure what order finally worked but it does so I'm happy!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

